# [SOLVED] Cleaning DLP tv vent with compressed air, FIREBALL.



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

Okay so I decided to clean all the computers in my house and I thought to myself that I should clean the DLP tv vent too. It has a fan inside of it just like the computer does.
And when I cleaned my computer fans I got the best result when the fan was spinning because it then blew out all of the dust.
When I did this with the DLP it was working fine. I got a bit of dust out, but I thought there would be more because the tv is on a lot so I sprayed a bit more.

To my shock with my face right next to it, almost frying my eyebrows, a small fireball exploded inside the back of the tv where the vent is! It didn't shoot out, it was contained within the tv case. I guess those lamps get hot enough to light gas vapors!! Who would have guessed?
The people watching the tv said it did not flicker at all. The lamp stayed just as bright and lots of hot air is still being pushed out.

My question is that does anyone think it could have harmed the tv in a way that is not visible? It was just a small flash fire thing.
Thanks.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Cleaning DLP tv vent with compressed air, FIREBALL.*

*Danger - do not try that again. You could cause a life threatening explosion!*

If the TV survived with no 'apparent' detriment, it is probably OK....BUT:

The can of 'compressed air' is more than likely a compressed flammable gas such as propane AND butane. 

Under no circumstances spray onto or into any electrical equipment that is powered up or still hot/warm from use. As you discovered, there is severe risk of fire or explosion.

TVs or any other equipment that has a physical cubic capacity can contain sufficient internal space to contain enough explosive gas mixture that can cause an explosion that has lethal results.

It is vital to read and comply with the manufacturer's warnings. On my can of 'Air Duster' by IXOS there is an additional warning which states:
"*Ensure that the equipment is turned off and has cooled sufficiently before using the duster*."


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Cleaning DLP tv vent with compressed air, FIREBALL.*

Yeah I found that out first hand. 
Won't even be cleaning it again, don't worry.
Just wondered if it had any damage. It looks okay though. I lucked out! its a 65" dlp so you can imagine how much it costs.

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Cleaning DLP tv vent with compressed air, FIREBALL.*

Maybe the flash fire burnt all of the dust away? 
Trying to look at the bright side=]


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Cleaning DLP tv vent with compressed air, FIREBALL.*

:laugh::laugh:

You should have seen the fireball when my son put a lighter near his wife's socks years ago :SHOCKED: Amazing what lint and dust can do when ignited...grain silos are known to explode simply from dust and an ignition source.

I don't use canned air to clean anything... my son does, but I don't like it. I have the advantage of owning an air compressor (more than one) to blow dust out of any equipment. Care must be taken to ensure the tank does not have any water present and the "blow gun" is ported to prevent high pressure and volume.. or the regulator is set for a low pressure. 

You are lucky that the ignition source was near the area you were cleaning... if it was on the opposite side you might be in a burn unit today and the TV would be history as well as your home. 

You don't need a lecture on this one.... IMO you learned an easy lesson with no apparent loss. You really need to be thanked for calling attention to potentially dangerous situation...ray:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Cleaning DLP tv vent with compressed air, FIREBALL.*

More likely it was simply the dust that ignited because the tv was in fact turned on, even with the computers turn them off first.


----------



## crucial09 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Cleaning DLP tv vent with compressed air, FIREBALL.*

Thanks for all the advice.
Hopefully someone else does not try this to their dlp tv or anything hot while its on, and after reading this thread!

I think it was a combination of the dust in the air being blown out, the difluorethane( this is the very flammable gas the compressed air is made of), the the lamp in the tv being easily 60C+. Never buying flammable compressed air again, I will make sure it says non-flammable. Be that a lesson to anyone and everyone who reads this thread.
Thanks for the thanks SABL.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Cleaning DLP tv vent with compressed air, FIREBALL.*

Just as a matter of interest, my accountant brought be an old valve (tube) radio that belonged to his mother. It had been in daily use since new 40+ years ago. "Can you mend it for her?" he asked. "It stopped working last week!"

I took the back off to discover the fault was a valve (tube) was out of its socket! It must have worked its way out by heat/cold expansion/contraction. Plugging it back in & seating all the others, it worked again!

However the dust inside had to be seen to be believed. It came out almost in one lump. It was like a felt carpet! Definitely no compressed gas to be used there!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: Cleaning DLP tv vent with compressed air, FIREBALL.*

How many mice nests?? :laugh:

I remember when the local pharmacy (and many other stores) had the vacuum tube testers and sold new tubes.... I remember testing many, many tubes. Those were the days... had to wait for the tubes to warm up before getting a pic or sound. Last I heard one of our local TV stations has a back-up tower (880') still powered by the original vac tube equipment. They use it when doing maintenance on the new tower but have to power up the old system 30 minutes in advance....that was 10 yrs ago and they may have replaced the old system.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Cleaning DLP tv vent with compressed air, FIREBALL.*

I have a Mercury "Test-O-Matic" Self Service tube tester complete with boxes of tubes(mostly odd ball ones that didn't sell) in the basement, bought for $25 at an auction sometime back.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: Cleaning DLP tv vent with compressed air, FIREBALL.*

I have an old tube tester as well. No tubes, but have the tester.

I once ran the replacement parts warehouse for the local service district of a Fortune Top 10 company. The repair facility was also here, but I had nothing to do with that other than to be sure the techs had all the parts they needed. One day a guy brought in a console TV he bought at a yard sale for around $15. It didn't work so he left it in his garage for about a year before bringing it in to be repaired. The tech plugged it in and turned it on. The high voltage was working, but no audio or video. He didn't have the back off, but could tell the high voltage was working because of a slight hum and the static electricity coming off the CRT. Before he could turn the set off, smoke started coming out of the back, and one of the worst odors I've ever smelled was being emitted from the TV. It was so bad it forced the tech out of his shop and the stench invaded the warehouse area. After the stench died down some, the tech removed the back from the TV. There was a mouse nest built between the high voltage section and the side of the cabinet. We could see what appeared to be the fried remains of momma mouse and nine or ten baby mice. After cleaning that mess up, he was able to repair the TV. After that I think he removed the back from any TV that appeared to have been sitting for any period of time before firing it up.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Cleaning DLP tv vent with compressed air, FIREBALL.*

My tube tester was a finger. If I shouted 'Ouch' when I touched the side of the tube, it was working! :grin:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Cleaning DLP tv vent with compressed air, FIREBALL.*

Hey I've used that method for more then just tubes


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------

